# How to remove Factory Headrest in



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

I got some aftermarket headrests with screens for my dvd player..i want to remove the factory headrest and replace them with the aftermarket ones....but when i got to pull the headrest out they dont come out at all.....so what do i have to do to remove them

thanks


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

You need to make a small tool out of thin sheet metal. Pressing that down the mounting hole will release the headrest. Stop by an install shop - they will likely pop them out for you for free.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

so there are just some clips on the inside that hold it in place...just push it and pull right?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i got them out...just pulled up really hard lol


----------



## BENINLOU (Oct 21, 2006)

im glad you got yours out i have been trying to get mine out for a week


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BENINLOU_@Feb 4 2007, 10:22 PM~7174964
> *im glad you got yours out i have been trying to get mine out for a week
> *


just grab the bars and get a good grip and pull up as hard as you can....its a good thing there soft nice leather cause that would hurt when hits you in the head...lol...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks good!


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KustomKreationz_@Feb 5 2007, 10:57 PM~7183914
> *Looks good!
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

What did those headrests come out of and did they go in the factory holes? Looks good by the way.


----------



## Klean Kut (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Feb 5 2007, 04:28 PM~7181266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get these? What size monitors? Nice color match!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

